# stinky puppy



## nellie

Hi, am new on here and new to ever having a dog (puppy), my puppy as just gone 12wks she is just so cute but also sooooo smelly even after a bath (wet dog smell) her ears seem fine too, its just the smell is taking over the house! is it just while shes a pup & will she grow out of it? (i know dogs are meant to have adoggy odour but this is much worse). Also one of the reasons we chose this breed was coz of the hypo allergy but my daughters suffering really bad with her! any tips or advise thanx x


----------



## kendal

she may not react to her after a while, i know someone whos son reacted to their pup but as it got older he didnt react to him. 

however cockapoos are not 100% hypoalagenic. some can shed, the curlier the coeat the less they shed. 


now the smell, yes dogs do smell, and wee girls offten get pee on their legs and need them rince off every couple of days. could that be the smell. 

how often are you bathing her and are you dying her after the bath what are you using on her. 


when was the last time you changed her bedding.


have you had a dog before?


----------



## MillieDog

Also what food are you feeding her on. This can sometimes have an effect. My Millie began to smell doggy, and for other reasons I changed her food from Kibble to the raw diet/Barf/Natural Instinct. This is not for everyone, but the doggy smell has definitely gone, a good healthy coat too.


----------



## nellie

Hi, thanks for the tips, No iv never ever had a dog before even when we were younger its always been cats,. The smell doesnt seem like pee its all over her coat/skin, she last had her bathe 10 days ago but that was her 2nd one since we got her(2 in a month) & her skin does seem to have gone a little dry/flakey, could this be causing her to smell? I now have read that 2 baths is excessive but we didnt know. iIhope your right about my daughter gettin used to it. x


----------



## kendal

i dont care what anyone says about dogs not having a smell they do have a natural oder, just like any animal. 

if he coat is a little flaky try adding come codliver oil to her dinner every day or even a raw egg every week. 

what kind of shampoo are you using on her and what is she fed on, maybe try baby shampoo or a teetree one . 

i hate to tell you but with winter coming you are going to have to get used to the wet dog smell as that will happen whn youv walk her in the rain, snow, mud etc.


----------



## nellie

i used baby shampoo the first time & the 2nd time was at a groomers they used one for her dry skin. Shes on a all natural kibble puppy food. I Suppose i will just have to get used to it like u say with all this rain! but my friends dogs dont seem to smell as bad as her?? i wash her bedding wkly too.x


----------



## Dawny

hi i use pets at home teatree shampoo and a glossy conditioner and most of the time wispa doesnt smell too much,but as kendal said its coming up to winter :rain: and that damp doggie smell is on its way! lol i find it also helps to give them a good brush to get the oils in there coats coming through and it might help with your daughters allergies. OOoo ive just had a thought has she rolled in anything cuz sometimes the smell just wont go even after a bath!


----------



## Happyad

Dog shampoo has changed massively over the years, it's prob better than ours and we wash our hair everyday!
So if u feel the need to wash your pup more often, it should be fine. Use as mild as possible, puppy or johnsons. Rinse well and I mean well that's the normal prob with flaky skin is poor rinsing. 
Drying properly stops the smell, other peeps on here will vouch, that get your pup used to the hair dryer now, saves time in the long run!
Then your clean, dry pup gets a new clean dry bed. 
I'm with you I hate the smell of wet dog.


----------



## DONNA

I must admit Buddy smells all the time ,ive been using the tropiclean products that he came with(well they dont smell of anything to me??so when hes had a bath he still smells the same)
Must admit ive taken to washing his vetbed in his crate alot and this seems to help and ive also got plug in air freshners everywhere (ha ha)
Im not looking forward to winter and wet dog smell but think i might invest in some sort of coat for him to keep him dry.


----------



## nellie

Thanx for your reply, its so confusing about the bathing thing sum say dont wash sum say you can wash. I Really want to give her another bath coz shes that bad but i dont want it to dry her skin any more, i didnt use conditioner but i dried her v.well last time. her bedding washed wkly & put out to freshen when its NOT raining. also iv read they grow out of the smell as they get older?? x


----------



## Turi

Hi Nellie

Interesting post... I thought Cockapoos were supposed to smell less than other breeds?! I don't have a puppy yet so I've all this (and more) to look forward to! 

I too was interested in puppy hygiene and wondered if it would be ok to use human shampoo/conditioner on a dog - my boyfriend works for Toni & Guy so we've fab products in the house . I did a Google search and found this blog which explains that the Ph of a dog's skin is different to that of a human's http://happytailsspa-blog.com/2008/...ifference-between-dog-shampoo-human-shampoos/. 

Might be worth trying a shampoo specifically for dogs if her skin is try and as suggested above trying a diet with more moisture in it. I know that one of the Natural Instinct puppy foods has fish oil added to it which should also help with the dry skin... http://www.naturalinstinct.com/products/Puppy.html/. 

Hope this helps!

Turi x


----------



## Rufini

When I was younger I always noticed that when visiting people with dogs their houses always smelt very doggy. It's just something that comes with having a dog! I doubt any dog doesn't have that doggy smell, especially if he/she is living indoors.

My friend who had 5 dogs (craaazy! one is enough to tire me out ) swore by Frebreeze, although I'm not sure whether they are doggy safe due to the chemicals. 

Vincent has been with us for 4 days and the house definately smells doggy xD I'm sure it'll get better once he stops his little peepees on the carpet but I've fully accepted that we're going to live in a doggy smelly house for many many years to come!!!


----------



## MillieDog

Hi Nellie
Sounds like you are doing everything right from a cleaning point of view. Regular bathing, clean bedding etc. I bathe Millie every 3- 4 weeks, but only because she gets herself so dirty playing on the beach. I use Johnsons no tangle shampoo because its mild.

One of the reasons I got a cockapoo was low odour. You can only smell doggy smell on Millie if you stick your nose right into her fur.

I really think you need to look at what you are feeding her. Imagine its a bit like eating lots of garlic, we excrete the smell through our pores not just on our breath.


----------



## nellie

Hi everyone who as replied i really do appreciate your advise with it all bein new to us! Yes we also thought cockapoos were low to no odor dogs! Iv noticed this morning while bruhing her the flakes are cuming off but at the base of her tail its thick and matted to her coat its cumin loose with brushin but thats were must of the smell is too??


----------



## DONNA

That sounds strange? prehaps try the teetree shampoo like others have suggested as it my be that she does have dry skin??
Also have you been walking anywhere where she may have rolled in something I know fox poo stinks and dosnt wash out just with shampoo.
Also i think i notice the smell more because ive never had a dog before,dont get me wrong Buddy does not smell like other dogs its def not as strong.
If your worried it could be dandruff take her to the vets to be checked out because i know dogs can get walking dandruff which is a mite (not sure if they make dogs smell but ear mites do so maybe worth a google)


----------



## Rufini

I think if her fur is getting very matted and smelly and it's not washing out with the teetree shampoo then it might be a good idea to take her to the vets. If all else he might be able to recommend a more medicated shampoo


----------



## DONNA

Ive just googled for you and dandruff can cause them to smell so its worth a trip ,also he should check her anal glands as this could be where the smells coming from and cockapoos are prone to anal gland problems.
Good luck lets us know the out come dx


----------



## nellie

Thanx donna i think you could be right, il think il get the vets to have a look at her. il keep you posted x


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie

Yes I would say getting the vet to check is the best option, my Izzie never smells unless it's wet dog, but we do spray doggy deodorant/spray that smells nice on her after a bath, might be another option? It makes Izzie smell beaut  Good luck!


----------



## M&M's mummy

DONNA said:


> Ive just googled for you and dandruff can cause them to smell so its worth a trip ,also he should check her anal glands as this could be where the smells coming from a*nd cockapoos are prone to anal gland problems.*
> Good luck lets us know the out come dx


Are they? I haven't heard this before. I have been lucky and not had any problems with Monty with his AG.

Where did you find that info Donna?


----------



## kendal

M&M's mummy said:


> Are they? I haven't heard this before. I have been lucky and not had any problems with Monty with his AG.
> 
> Where did you find that info Donna?



its not just cockapoos its any breed. most of the dogs that come to my work for grooming have a very un healthy discharge coming from their anal glands when we exspress them. most of the time a result of a poor diet. others are just realy unlucky. 

its always good to check their anal glands when giving them a bath its so easy and quick to do + in the bath you can wash it away quick and shampoo to get rid of any smell.


----------



## DONNA

Cant remember where i saw it but it was online ,and also whan i ordered my NI the women on the phone told me this as well,like Kendal i think most dogs are prone to it suppose its just common sense really if your dog has soft stools.


----------



## ali-s.j.

Um, sure I'll regret this Kendal  but how do you do it? Izzy has been scooting around a bit  I'm just a bit squeemish ....


----------



## DONNA

ali-s.j. said:


> Um, sure I'll regret this Kendal  but how do you do it? Izzy has been scooting around a bit  I'm just a bit squeemish ....


I think Kendal did a thread a while ago i can remember reading it and feeling sick after!!!! Thank god for NI is all i can say Buddys stools are very very hard now


----------



## Rufini

ali-s.j. said:


> Um, sure I'll regret this Kendal  but how do you do it? Izzy has been scooting around a bit  I'm just a bit squeemish ....


me too! I just had to clean some poop off Vincents bum and I wasn't feeling too well


----------



## ali-s.j.

Izzy's been on N.I since we brought her home, still a bit soft sometimes though. Thanks Donna, I'll go and try to find it. I'm not feeling too well, so might wait ....


----------



## Maysong

ali-s.j. said:


> Um, sure I'll regret this Kendal  but how do you do it? Izzy has been scooting around a bit  I'm just a bit squeemish ....


There are some good YouTube videos on it - it is a bit gross, but it's really not all that bad once you get over the initial "ew" factor. We had to do Izzy's when we first brought her home - had giardia, poor girl, and her stools were too soft to express the AG properly. We do it in the tub right before bath time, so any discharge (yuck) gets washed away.

Regarding OP's ? re: doggy smell, I do think I vet trip might be a good idea, or even just give them a ring and see what they say. 

Izzy had dry skin as well, and she was a bit itchy/flaky when we first brought her home. We rotate between Cloud Star Buddy Wash in Rosemary Mint, and Earthbath shampoo in the Tea Tree and Aloe Formula. Her skin has since cleared up perfectly, and her itching has stopped. We do blow her dry after her bath, and use a spray on conditioner when we brush her. We have noticed she stays smelling super nice for about 2 weeks, and she doesn't get really doggy until about 4 weeks, so she gets a bath at that time (unless she rolls in something, then it's bath ASAP!).


----------



## ali-s.j.

> There are some good YouTube videos on it - it is a bit gross, but it's really not all that bad once you get over the initial "ew" factor


I liked the bit where she said "you can get your vet to do it" .....


----------



## kendal

you can get your vet to do it, but their is a good chance the will charge you £20 to do it.


----------



## ali-s.j.

ok, I'm sure when I've done it the first time, I'll be fine  Will have to take the girls to pets at home to spend the £20 I've just saved ....


----------



## Tressa

ali-s.j. said:


> ok, I'm sure when I've done it the first time, I'll be fine  Will have to take the girls to pets at home to spend the £20 I've just saved ....


Agree you might want to wait until you are feeling better!


----------



## Rufini

Lol I love it! We're talking about something so gross but in a nice way


----------



## DONNA

Rather pay the vet (yuck)


----------



## michaelwatson54

Word of warning guy's!! if you do it wrong you can cause an infection. If you think they need doing then go to your vet let him examine your puppy/dog and if they need doing ask him/her to show you how to do it could be £20+ well spent.... 2 classic sign's to look for 1. Dragging bottom on the floor(but this can also be caused by a cling-on, check) 2.Biting at their bottom area. Mick


----------



## M&M's mummy

kendal said:


> its not just cockapoos its any breed. most of the dogs that come to my work for grooming have a very un healthy discharge coming from their anal glands when we exspress them. most of the time a result of a poor diet. others are just realy unlucky.
> 
> its always good to check their anal glands when giving them a bath its so easy and quick to do + in the bath you can wash it away quick and shampoo to get rid of any smell.


Yes I know it's any breed and agree with you that in a lot of cases it is diet related.

Just wondering where Donna got info that cockapoos were prone to it as haven't seen that info- but she has answered now


----------



## ali-s.j.

Thanks Mick, I think it will be £20 well spent - presumably vet nurse will do it, I'll drop in to surgery and get Izzy checked


----------



## nellie

Well iv got her booked in at the vets tonight to check her flakey skin out, and i think il get her to check tha analglands too coz that Defo sumthin I WONTever be doin! lol


----------



## Maysong

nellie said:


> Well iv got her booked in at the vets tonight to check her flakey skin out, and i think il get her to check tha analglands too coz that Defo sumthin I WONTever be doin! lol


good idea  

In the spirit of full disclosure I should probably add I usually get the hubby to perform the procedure - I figure, he's a doctor, so he's more "qualified" lol


----------



## Tressa

Maysong said:


> good idea
> 
> In the spirit of full disclosure I should probably add I usually get the hubby to perform the procedure - I figure, he's a doctor, so he's more "qualified" lol


Oh no! Do 'hummans' have anal gland probs too?


----------



## Maysong

Tressa said:


> Oh no! Do 'hummans' have anal gland probs too?


lol, no. Don't think we have those particular glands  Still, since he has done all sets of yucky body-related stuff in his career, I figure he can handle it better than me!


----------



## nellie

Well, not happy went to the vets & she said she cud have parasites?? but cudnt see anythin agreed she had a sweaty smell then was sent to the nurse to be sprayed in FRONTLINE!! 1stly shes aalready been flead, 2nd am 100% shes not got fleas, no scrape or blood was taken, very dissapointed coz i just know il be back there nxt wk. She mentioned a pararasite that begins with P (cant remembername now) & asked if she was from a farm?? she wasnt! Can anyone think what it cud be shes still scratching & flaky & smelly today.x


----------



## Tressa

Maysong said:


> lol, no. Don't think we have those particular glands  Still, since he has done all sets of yucky body-related stuff in his career, I figure he can handle it better than me!


Just teasing, lol. Anyway - I have been lucky with Teddy, so far he hasn't needed anything done to his butt - long may it last!


----------



## michaelwatson54

nellie said:


> Well, not happy went to the vets & she said she cud have parasites?? but cudnt see anythin agreed she had a sweaty smell then was sent to the nurse to be sprayed in FRONTLINE!! 1stly shes aalready been flead, 2nd am 100% shes not got fleas, no scrape or blood was taken, very dissapointed coz i just know il be back there nxt wk. She mentioned a pararasite that begins with P (cant remembername now) & asked if she was from a farm?? she wasnt! Can anyone think what it cud be shes still scratching & flaky & smelly today.x


I agree the vet should have taken blood and skin scrape what food are you giving could be a food allergy


----------



## DONNA

nellie said:


> Well, not happy went to the vets & she said she cud have parasites?? but cudnt see anythin agreed she had a sweaty smell then was sent to the nurse to be sprayed in FRONTLINE!! 1stly shes aalready been flead, 2nd am 100% shes not got fleas, no scrape or blood was taken, very dissapointed coz i just know il be back there nxt wk. She mentioned a pararasite that begins with P (cant remembername now) & asked if she was from a farm?? she wasnt! Can anyone think what it cud be shes still scratching & flaky & smelly today.x


That dosnt sound like they were very helpful??? Id phone back and ask what the parasite was,it all sounds inconculsive?Did you ask why they sprayed her in frontline would this kill the parasite??
If your not happy and the problem isnt any better id go back.


----------



## lola24

nellie said:


> Well, not happy went to the vets & she said she cud have parasites?? but cudnt see anythin agreed she had a sweaty smell then was sent to the nurse to be sprayed in FRONTLINE!! 1stly shes aalready been flead, 2nd am 100% shes not got fleas, no scrape or blood was taken, very dissapointed coz i just know il be back there nxt wk. She mentioned a pararasite that begins with P (cant remembername now) & asked if she was from a farm?? she wasnt! Can anyone think what it cud be shes still scratching & flaky & smelly today.x


Did you ask them to do skin scrapes? Fronltine spay kills all sorts of ectoparasites, including mites and lice which is why that will have been used. Sometimes vets will use something like frontline as a first stop and if that doesn't work, then take skin scrapes and hair plucks. This helps to keep costs down for you and is obviously less painful/stressfull to the pup (you have to scrape until you get bleeding for skin scrapes as some mites live in the hair follicles). I would see if she settles with that- it may take a little while as the itch/scratch cylce is a nightmare and if no better after the weekend look at taking her back in.


----------



## Tressa

nellie said:


> Well, not happy went to the vets & she said she cud have parasites?? but cudnt see anythin agreed she had a sweaty smell then was sent to the nurse to be sprayed in FRONTLINE!! 1stly shes aalready been flead, 2nd am 100% shes not got fleas, no scrape or blood was taken, very dissapointed coz i just know il be back there nxt wk. She mentioned a pararasite that begins with P (cant remembername now) & asked if she was from a farm?? she wasnt! Can anyone think what it cud be shes still scratching & flaky & smelly today.x


Sorry, Nellie, the thread seemed to have lost its way a bit on the anal gland problem, but we are back on track now with your latest post.
Poor wee thing, and poor you. I am afraid I know next to nothing about parasites, but it seems strange that the diagnosis was made without the vet being able to see anything and, as you say, without any deeper investigations.
If it is parasites, the frontline may have helped but it will take a day or two for the itching to stop anyway, as she will have probably inflamed it further by scratching. It is so distressing for her and for you to see her in such discomfort. If it doesn't start to improve over the weekend maybe a trip to a different vet would be indicated?
Sorry - I am of no help, but thinking of you, and hoping there is a solution soon and maybe somebody else on here will be more able to offer some help.) and hoping there is better news soon.


----------



## nellie

Hiya, shes on a all natural puppy kibble & Iv give her sardines for the fish oil once this wk too. I asked why no scrape was bein done & she said if it doesnt improve then she will, when i said she didnt need frontline she just give me a look to say whos the vet?! I Really cant afford to keep goin but dont know what to do for best? im kinda thinking to bath her this morning in teatree shampoo??


----------



## ali-s.j.

Oh good, I was about to post that Katie (Lola) was online! I hope that has reassured you Nellie, keep us updated


----------



## DONNA

nellie said:


> Hiya, shes on a all natural puppy kibble & Iv give her sardines for the fish oil once this wk too. I asked why no scrape was bein done & she said if it doesnt improve then she will, when i said she didnt need frontline she just give me a look to say whos the vet?! I Really cant afford to keep goin but dont know what to do for best? im kinda thinking to bath her this morning in teatree shampoo??


Im no expert but i wouldnt bath her now shes just had frontline on as you could wash some of it off????Id leave her a week if no change phone the vet again prehaps you could speak to the vet about the money side of things and they maybe a bit more understanding?? I know at our vets its £15 everytime you have a consultation so if you have to keep going back even just for a 5min check its really expensive.
Good luck keep us posted dx


----------



## lola24

nellie said:


> Hiya, shes on a all natural puppy kibble & Iv give her sardines for the fish oil once this wk too. I asked why no scrape was bein done & she said if it doesnt improve then she will, when i said she didnt need frontline she just give me a look to say whos the vet?! I Really cant afford to keep goin but dont know what to do for best? im kinda thinking to bath her this morning in teatree shampoo??


Don't bath her in anything at the momet- let the frontline get to work. Most of it will have absorbed by now but frequent bathing will reduce the efficacy.
The other thing you could do is give the vets a call and see if they will give you anything to take the itch away for her- they may give you some mild anti itch meds to see her over the weekend.


----------



## nellie

Feeling much better! iv been in touch with the breeder we got nel from and they seem to think its sounds without looking mites then infection with biting|chewing so av said to bring her back in for there vets to treat her. And to swap our vets which i agree, hopefully il have her back in a couple of days smelling nice with no flakey itchy skin! x


----------



## Tressa

So pleased for you to have a positive response and you will soon have your baby back, happy and smelling good


----------



## GroovyGroomer

Hi. I know this is an old post but for anyone reading these replies to a smelly cockapoo problem, please don't ever use human shampoo on your dog, even if it's baby shampoo because it's a different ph and will cause your dog to have really bad skin problems as well as make them irritable with itching/scratching and end up being sore. I am a qualified dog groomer with 15 years of experience. If your pooch smells and bathing isn't get rid of it and it's coming from the fur, do a sniff test and see if the smell is becoming coming stronger at the bottom area....if it is it's probably anal glands so get your vet to have it checked out and expressed. Also over bathing could equally cause skin issues especially on cockapoo's. Brush with a wire brissles daily, clean the pee area often is fine and sanitize clipping in that area will also be beneficial. If it's not that end, it could be the ears so please do regularly check and clean as floppy ears can harbour bacteria. If all fails speak to your vet because it could be something more serious like kidney issues. I cannot stress this enough....PLEASE DON'T EVER USE HUMAN SHAMPOO even baby mild shampoo is bad for dogs skin. The a mount of customers I see over the years coming in with their fur babies having skin issues and they tell me they use baby shampoo is really disheartening. It's just not worth it.


----------

